# Rear shovel mount



## gunsworth (Nov 18, 2003)

Well the only challenge of plowing with a jeep is where to put shovels. No one seems to address this so i got creative with crap i had laying around. Used some tube, a shovel mount from my wall rack, amd 1/4in plate bolted to the tire carrier. Simple to do.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Don't plan on getting a flat eh?


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

That'll work. Like Buff said you might want to off set it about 3", then you could still mount your spare, and use the hitch.
Right? Wrong? What do I know about these things?
Everything I build starts as a Beta test and usually ends up being about a version 2.3 that I finally am happy with.


----------



## gunsworth (Nov 18, 2003)

BUFF said:


> Don't plan on getting a flat eh?


No i do not. It is just a driveway rig that will never be more than 15 mins from our shop seing more than 35mph. We run 2-3 other trucks each storm so worst case we can run the spare to it.

The hitch still works fine, shovel just goes on a slight angle, i have a rack used for the blowers in heavier storms. I thought about offsetting it, but my ocd wouldnt let me.

If i gotta redo anything it won't take much, but right now its working much better than anything else i have seen or tried.


----------



## BigDBoots (Dec 24, 2008)

Whose hinges for the rear gate? Are they greasable?


----------



## gunsworth (Nov 18, 2003)

BigDBoots said:


> Whose hinges for the rear gate? Are they greasable?


I think they are the rugged ridge ones. Got them like 8 years ago, so i dont recall for sure. they are stainless, so no real need to grease them, so far they are holding up great.

Also this mount worked great for several storms, even with the hitch rack and snowblowers.

I wont be changing it at all.


----------

